# Boxing Training



## GFR (Sep 8, 2006)

Ok, I have cut way back wth the weight lifting for now. I'm 265 and really need to drop to about 240 if I'm going to box. This Journal is all about getting in shape for a fight so most of it will not include typical weight training. My goal is to be ready to fight before the year is up and to get back to around  11-12% body fat .

9-8-2006 

Weight 264
Height 6'2''

Workouts: Boxing 3x a week, lifting 1x a week, cardio, shadow boxing  and core on some off days.


Today we did the typical warmup stuff then jumped into jab work, abbs, stepups, speed bag,  then started working on my left hook ( my left hook is 100% excriment). Well my left deltoid is spent now but my hook actually looked a tiny bit better after the workout was over.

The transition is a bitch from weightlifting to this but 4 workouts in I am starting to feel more intune with it. As far as my weight workout I will just do a full body once a week, 3 sets of 12-15 reps per exercise and 0 isolation work. P-funk and CowPimp are huge isolation work guys so they will probably have a huge problem with all the compound work I will be doing.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 8, 2006)

So what days do you box and what day do you lift weights? And what exercises are you planning to do on you full body day. Gives us some details.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2006)

*Boxing* will be Mon/Wed/Fri, as for what I do it's all up  to my trainer

*Weights* will be on Saturday 

Squat 2x10
SLDL 2x10
DB incline 3x12
tricep Dips bodyweight for 2 sets
Military 3x12
Rows 3x10
Latt pulls  3 sets
db curls 1x10

Light *Rotator work* done on  tuesday


----------



## DOMS (Sep 8, 2006)

What do you do for your rotators?


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2006)

DOMS said:


> What do you do for your rotators?


Some exercises CowPimp told me about, I don't know the names. Also I hit the lats more than the chest now and make sure I train my rear delts consistantly.


----------



## drew_c (Sep 8, 2006)

Good luck ForemanRules. An aspiring fighter of sorts myself I will be following this very closely to see how and what you do. Thanks in advance for keeping it updated.

240 is going to be pretty solid, how tall are you and do you know what your reach is?


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2006)

drew_c said:


> Good luck ForemanRules. An aspiring fighter of sorts myself I will be following this very closely to see how and what you do. Thanks in advance for keeping it updated.
> 
> 240 is going to be pretty solid, how tall are you and do you know what your reach is?



I think my reach is  27  in from armpit to end of fist
Height 6'1 1/2


----------



## Trouble (Sep 8, 2006)

What are you doing for endurance training, big guy?

Will it be your cardio?  Probably need daily endurance cardio.  I'd mix it up. Speed walks with loaded pack and/or hill hikes (if you have them nearby), biking, rowing, skip rope, jogging.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2006)

Trouble said:


> What are you doing for endurance training, big guy?
> 
> Will it be your cardio?  Probably need daily endurance cardio.  I'd mix it up. Speed walks with loaded pack and/or hill hikes (if you have them nearby), biking, rowing, skip rope, jogging.


Other than when I box I have no idea when or where to do cardio. I don't want to do too much *high impact* stuff at my age and weight, so I was thinking about doing some swimming and stair climber stuff, and doing jump rope and running only 2x a week.


----------



## Trouble (Sep 8, 2006)

I'd talk to your trainer about it.  You need to build up wind, and for that, you need daily cardio.  You must be training at a boxing gym.  Find a trainer who understands conditioning.  Pay em for their time, to give you a conditioning program to follow for the next couple months.

Its the key, really.  Beyond speed and power, balance, you gotta have good conditioning.

BTW:  don't use age as a cop-out.  You can run on grass or a soft track if you have to.  Stairmaster is OK, but you need more variety.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2006)

Trouble said:


> I'd talk to your trainer about it.  You need to build up wind, and for that, you need daily cardio.  You must be training at a boxing gym.  Find a trainer who understands conditioning.  Pay em for their time, to give you a conditioning program to follow for the next couple months.
> 
> Its the key, really.  Beyond speed and power, balance, you gotta have good conditioning.
> 
> BTW:  don't use age as a cop-out.  You can run on grass or a soft track if you have to.  Stairmaster is OK, but you need more variety.



My trainer is a younger 147lb pro, he is great with my workouts but he does not have a heavy weight mantality. We have talked training out side the gym but  I don't think he understands that at 264 lbs I can't run 6 days a week, and much of that running 100-200M sprints. If I train like a 147lb kid I will destroy my knees inside of 2 months.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 8, 2006)

What about rowing or cycling- both very easy on the knees. I would mix it up.
Swimming is great too but might be tough with all the other stuff you are doing.


----------



## GFR (Sep 9, 2006)

Wt: 267

10 min warmup

DB incline
95x15
95x15

Seated DB press
65x12
65x12

DB rows
90x12
90x12

Latt pull downs 2x12

Dips body weight 1xmax
DB curls seated
55x10

situps 3 sets
Stair climber 8 min


----------



## fufu (Sep 9, 2006)

You did a 1RM of your dip?


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 9, 2006)

^ 1 set of his max (1) hahhaa


----------



## KelJu (Sep 9, 2006)

Good luck with the boxing training Foreman. I wish I had the time to box again, but I don't so I will live vicariously through you.


----------



## GFR (Sep 9, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Good luck with the boxing training Foreman. I wish I had the time to box again, but I don't so I will live vicariously through you.


And I wish I was 24 again


----------



## KelJu (Sep 9, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> And I wish I was 24 again



It ain't that great. I'm falling apart.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 9, 2006)

KelJu said:


> It ain't that great. I'm falling apart.



But at 24 you can still be put back together.


----------



## Trouble (Sep 9, 2006)

"But at 24 you can still be put back together."


----------



## P-funk (Sep 9, 2006)

Do callistenics or a med. ball circuit or a combination of the two as your cardio.  You can also add specific joint mobility exercises into the circuit to limer you up in areas that you might be tight (hips, shoulders, etc.)

Do them work:rest ratio specifc to boxing.  So, ciruit the entire time of a round, rest whatever the rest is, and then go again.  During rest you can either (a) rest or (b) do some active rest by doing some light stretching.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 9, 2006)

*edit*

if you are de-conditioned to the point that you CAN NOT maintain the work to rest ratio of your rounds, start with either (a) shorter work time or (b) longer rest time and slowly work up to the proper work to rest ratio.  Once you can get that, try and add rounds to increase work.


----------



## GFR (Sep 9, 2006)

P-funk said:


> Do callistenics or a med. ball circuit or a combination of the two as your cardio *( I do that when I box 3x a week)* .  You can also add specific joint mobility exercises into the circuit to limer you up in areas that you might be tight (hips, shoulders, etc.)
> 
> Do them work:rest ratio specifc to boxing.  So, ciruit the entire time of a round, rest whatever the rest is, and then go again.  During rest you can either (a) rest or (b) do some active rest by doing some light stretching.


I do ciruit when I lift.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 9, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I do ciruit when I lift.



oh.

then what is all this disucssion about cardio?


----------



## GFR (Sep 9, 2006)

P-funk said:


> oh.
> 
> then what is all this disucssion about cardio?


Yes


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 10, 2006)

Please post video of your first fight... ..............   ..I mean, good luck Foreman.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 10, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> Please post video of your first fight... ..............   ..I mean, good luck Foreman.



Never mind that...

Just post you getting knocked out -


----------



## aceshigh (Sep 10, 2006)

who style will u imitate big georges?? im more of your short up and under style fighter,,with explosive hooks b4 i get knocked out


----------



## fufu (Sep 10, 2006)

I'll fight you!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 11, 2006)

If you're going to box, cardio is the key.  As a boxing fan, you should know that.   

As for age ... I was able to put the beat down on most at the gym recently, and I'm hitting 40 this year.


----------



## GFR (Sep 11, 2006)

Was 269 today, this weight is out of hand. Almost 4 weeks since I have used tobacco so it's time to get on a deit and get back down to 240.

Did stations of
lunges
situps
speed bag
Heavy bag
then a ton of combinbation work with the mits.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 12, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Never mind that...
> 
> Just post you getting knocked out -


 
Same vid...


----------



## GFR (Sep 21, 2006)

*266*... Lost 6 lbs since I stopped drinking 5 days ago.

*upper day*


DB incline
90x12
100x12
110x12

Cable laterals ( thoiught I would drop the DB press to save my rotators)
3x12

DB rows 90: 3x10

Lat pulls 2x12

shrugs 315: 2x15

dips body weight 2x max ( about 10)
DB curls 50 2x10

rotator work 6 sets of 15-20 reps


----------



## kenwood (Sep 21, 2006)

nice number


----------



## fufu (Sep 22, 2006)

Good shit. Hey! I thought you stopped drinking more than 5 days ago?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 22, 2006)

fufu said:


> Good shit. Hey! I thought you stopped drinking more than 5 days ago?



"Some people say it's hard to quit [drinking].  I disagree.  I've done it over a thousand times." - Mark Twain


----------



## mike456 (Sep 22, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ 1 set of his max (1) hahhaa



his max isn't one.. he said he did 1 set of his max reps


----------



## John H. (Sep 22, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> My trainer is a younger 147lb pro, he is great with my workouts but he does not have a heavy weight mantality. We have talked training out side the gym but  I don't think he understands that at 264 lbs I can't run 6 days a week, and much of that running 100-200M sprints. If I train like a 147lb kid I will destroy my knees inside of 2 months.




Hi Foreman,

In my opinion I would like to see you at around 215 at 6' 1 1/2". I really think that would be your best bet. You are right about destroying your knees - I'd like to see you at 215 of TOTAL MUSCLE - I believe everything would fall into place for you. I think that would be perfect for you!! Maybe 220.

And I too like boxing myself but I box for the sport and the friendships I develop - same as with Martial Arts. I like to be total and complete. But I see no sense in damaging myself in the pursuit but being smart about it all. And having fun - real fun with the Guys. I am not all that worked up about who "wins". Or not. I KNOW what my potential is and I never really show that - until I have too. Those I have had to "express that to" later tell me "I am very dangerous" (their words not mine). I let what I do speak for itself - I am a Man of very few words....

Take Care Buddy, John H.


----------



## fufu (Sep 22, 2006)

John H. said:


> Hi Foreman,
> 
> In my opinion I would like to see you at around 215 at 6' 1 1/2". I really think that would be your best bet. You are right about destroying your knees - I'd like to see you at 215 of TOTAL MUSCLE - I believe everything would fall into place for you. I think that would be perfect for you!! Maybe 220.
> 
> ...




lawl, I beg to differ! Atleast on this forum.


----------



## GFR (Sep 22, 2006)

stepups with a small heavy bag on my back 1 min
jumping jacks with a small heavy bag on my back 1 min
shadow boxing 1 min
stepups with a small heavy bag on my back 1min
jumping jacks with a small heavy bag on my back 1 min
shadow boxing 1 min
rest 1 min
Over hand rights 1 min
rights 1 min
Over hand rights 1 min
rights 1 min
rest
Over hand rights 1 min
rights 1 min
Over hand rights 1 min
 rights 1 min
rest
Heavy bag straight stance...speed lfts and rights 1 min sprints 3 sets....puked after this, first time I have puked in the gym in 20 years.

Mits three 2 min rounds

Ended workout with 2 rounds of the speed bag.


----------



## GFR (Sep 22, 2006)

John H. said:


> Hi Foreman,
> 
> In my opinion I would like to see you at around 215 at 6' 1 1/2". I really think that would be your best bet. You are right about destroying your knees - I'd like to see you at 215 of TOTAL MUSCLE - I believe everything would fall into place for you. I think that would be perfect for you!! Maybe 220.
> 
> ...


My goal is 230, I doubt I can get lighter than that unless I stop lifting all together


----------



## kenwood (Sep 22, 2006)

good shit man  . puked lol nice...


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 22, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> My goal is 230, I doubt I can get lighter than that unless I stop lifting all together


 
Exact same story here oldschool. Let's race to it! You have a good head start, but a challenge is always cool. Lmk if you want some friendly competition. I think it will help us both...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 23, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Heavy bag straight stance...speed lfts and rights 1 min sprints 3 sets....puked after this



I wanna try! -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 23, 2006)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1122094&postcount=4


----------



## GFR (Sep 25, 2006)

Stepups 3 sets 1 min on 30 sec off
abs
Heavy bag jabs, jabs and rights, over hand rights....some single some combinations...5 sets of one min on 30 sec off.
situps
Combinations with the mits..4 rounds
speed bag 3 sets of 2 min rounds 30 sec off
2.5 db jabs and rights....one min on 30 sec off....this one was a bitch.


----------



## John H. (Sep 26, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> My goal is 230, I doubt I can get lighter than that unless I stop lifting all together



Hi Foreman,

There's ABSOLUTE NO WAY I would want you to stop lifting weights - NO WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

At 230 you WILL HAVE TOTAL MUSCLE AND TOTAL VASCULARITY I am sure!!!!!!!


Take Care, John H.


----------



## fufu (Sep 26, 2006)

I watched the Foreman vs Ali rumble in the jungle last night on ESPN Classics...I thought of you.


----------



## GFR (Sep 26, 2006)

fufu said:


> I watched the Foreman vs Ali rumble in the jungle last night on ESPN Classics...I thought of you.


That fight makes me cry every time I watch it


----------



## GFR (Sep 29, 2006)

Did a ton of combination work, heavy bag, medicine ball stuff and other shit I'm too lazy to list. Also did some foot work exercises.....I felt really white during that part.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 29, 2006)

John H. said:


> Hi Foreman,
> 
> There's ABSOLUTE NO WAY I would want you to stop lifting weights - NO WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...




YES Foreman. You will have ENTIRE BODY - TOTALLY -  VASCULARITY like a firm cock. When you train for boxing, it should feel like jacking off (masturbating) you should take a very very long time. You will have the VERY BEST MUSCLE a MAN CAN BUILD in your cock -  TOTALLY -  VASCULAR!



Take care, 
KelJu


----------



## GFR (Sep 29, 2006)

KelJu said:


> YES Foreman. You will have ENTIRE BODY - TOTALLY -  VASCULARITY like a firm cock. When you train for boxing, it should feel like jacking off (masturbating) you should take a very very long time. You will have the VERY BEST MUSCLE a MAN CAN BUILD in your cock -  TOTALLY -  VASCULAR!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aceshigh (Sep 29, 2006)

i watched foreman vs evander holyfeild last night and i thought of u foreman,,and then thought hpow would foremanrules would go in a fight with bigdyl, then i had a vision bigdyl loses 1st round ko


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 29, 2006)

Foreman coming out of retirement to train:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-KDhVwD0UA


----------



## GFR (Sep 29, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Foreman coming out of retirement to train:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-KDhVwD0UA


My knees hurt just watching that


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 29, 2006)

Quick question foreman. There are zero boxing centers around me. I have a heavy bag and want to go buy a speed bag as well. Walmart has a rack that will hold both for me. My heavy bag is laying on my garage floor. What can I do to improve my game at home? I imagine I need one of the bigger round bags that look like a speed bag but 10x bigger as well. I'd hate to hit a heavy bag full strength... Anything you can advise me on I would appreciate. What do I need and what are some good drills for me? I'm serious about it, and honestly wish there was a gym around. Thanks!

Btw, good luck oldschool...


----------



## GFR (Sep 29, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> Quick question foreman. There are zero boxing centers around me. I have a heavy bag and want to go buy a speed bag as well. Walmart has a rack that will hold both for me. My heavy bag is laying on my garage floor. What can I do to improve my game at home? I imagine I need one of the bigger round bags that look like a speed bag but 10x bigger as well. I'd hate to hit a heavy bag full strength... Anything you can advise me on I would appreciate. What do I need and what are some good drills for me? I'm serious about it, and honestly wish there was a gym around. Thanks!
> 
> Btw, good luck oldschool...



Shadow box
Shadow box
Shadow box

Don't even worry about speed or power, just Shadow box. I do 3 ,min rounds sometimes 6 min then 1 min off. Concentrate of form....watch fights and look at how they punch.

Once you get the speed and heavy bag up you can mix it up.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 29, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Shadow box
> Shadow box
> Shadow box
> 
> ...


 
Thanks man. That wears you out. I'll get some tae bo tapes... 

Take care dude.


----------



## John H. (Sep 30, 2006)

KelJu said:


> YES Foreman. You will have ENTIRE BODY - TOTALLY -  VASCULARITY like a firm cock. When you train for boxing, it should feel like jacking off (masturbating) you should take a very very long time. You will have the VERY BEST MUSCLE a MAN CAN BUILD in your cock -  TOTALLY -  VASCULAR!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi KelJu,

Have your fun 

But Foreman KNOWS what I am talking about - that HIS ENTIRE BODY BE THE VERY BEST IT CAN BE!! Including his cock - but NOT LIMITED to just his cock. And that goes for ANY MAN that TRULY AND HONESTLY WANTS TO BE HIS VERY BEST - because HE SURE AS HELL CAN BE - IF he will EARN AND HONESTLY WORK for that and succeed. I am talking about HAVING ABSOLUTE PURE MUSCLE - EVERY FIBER IN EVERY MUSCLE, being TOTALLY BUILT and the FEELING he WILL HAVE will BE EXACTLY as his cock feels just before he blows off and his vascularity will BE the same throughout his entire body as with his cock just before he blows off. Extreme example? Maybe, but the message will get across to MEN who HONESTLY WANT TO BE THEIR VERY BEST - if the WILL LISTEN to what I am saying and follow through FOR THEMSELVES - AND those that TRULY CARE ABOUT THEM!!! GUARANTEED!!!!!!! So those that want to "laugh" - go ahead. But those MEN who EARN HONESTLY want I have asked them to DO WILL BE THE MEN WHO LAUGH LAST - because they WILL GET WHAT THEY EARNED -GUARANTEED!!!! STAYING WITH IT AND FOLLOWING THROUGH - educating oneself and WORKING HONESTLY TO BE A MAN'S BEST - there is no shame or dishonor in that whatsoever!!!! MEN - REAL MEN - KNOW what I am talking about - and KNOW what I am saying IS ABSOLUTELY TRUE!!!

Try it for yourself - and SEE for yourself - BE HAPPY AND TOTALLY HEALTHY!!!!  And share that with those that TRUTHFULLY CARE about you too!!!

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Sep 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


>



Hi Foreman,

You laugh!  

But you laugh because YOU KNOW - YOURSELF - what I am talking about - because you EARN your TOTAL HEALTH - COMPLETELY - including your cock. It is a part of yourself and your TOTAL HEALTH!!!!

I still would NOT want you to stop lifting weights at all though and I would like to see you be around 215-230 the most and vascular as hell!!!!!!! INCLUDING ....................   BUT ONLY because I KNOW how HAPPY - and HEALTHY - you ARE AND WILL BE!!!!!!!!!     

Take Care Buddy, John H.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 30, 2006)

Johnhowned!!!!!!


----------



## GFR (Oct 2, 2006)

WT 265

Jumping jacks
Pushups
situps/crunches

Step ups

Heavy bag: 4 rounds, jabs, rights and left hooks only.
Mitt work: combinations of everything
Some other crazy shit I don'r know the name of???

Speed bag 3 rounds
crunches


----------



## mike456 (Oct 2, 2006)

how many push-ups can you do? do you do the plyometric ones, or just regular?
how do crunches, and sit-ups help with boxing?


----------



## GFR (Oct 2, 2006)

mike456 said:


> how many push-ups can you do? do you do the plyometric ones, or just regular?
> how do crunches, and sit-ups help with boxing?



We do two kinds. One is just really fast sets of 30, the other is a bitch  and I don't know the name.....basically I push up and hold at the top for 5 sec  then drop to 1-2 inches off the ground and again hold for about 5 seconds. We  never do more than 30-40 reps at a time, it's just part of a 5 set  superset.


----------



## Double D (Oct 2, 2006)

You lost any weight yet?


----------



## mike456 (Oct 2, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> We do two kinds. One is just really fast sets of 30, the other is a bitch  and I don't know the name.....basically I push up and hold at the top for 5 sec  then drop to 1-2 inches off the ground and again hold for about 5 seconds. We  never do more than 30-40 reps at a time, it's just part of a 5 set  superset.



oh so it is for cardio? and muscular endurance?


----------



## GFR (Oct 2, 2006)

Double D said:


> You lost any weight yet?


8 lbs, still need to drop about 20 more


----------



## Double D (Oct 2, 2006)

Good job keep up the hard work.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 2, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> 8 lbs, still need to drop about 20 more


----------



## GFR (Oct 3, 2006)

wt. 267 

DB incline 85lbs 3x15
DB rows 80 3x12
lat pulls 3x12
laterals 3x12, 1x30
dips 2x 15
DB curls 50 2x10
shrugs 2x12

neck work 2 sets each side
rotator work


----------



## Mista (Oct 4, 2006)

^264-267. Gone up 3. You put on 11 in a day?


----------



## GFR (Oct 5, 2006)

WT: 261  AM. 

2 min rounds of: Jumping jacksx10, pushupsx10, jump squatsx10////3 sets...sounds easy but the last set was a killer.

lefts and rights with some heavy ball in each hand one min, ( bigger thern a tennis ball but about 3-4 lbs each) 2min...then same thing bit punching up above my head...only 30 sec of this one..Gad Damn!!!!

Heavy bag 2 min or just jabs
then
2 min of rights
1 min rest
jab/right...combos 2 min
right and left hooks 2 min
1 min rest
right and left hooks 2 min

Mits.....combinations for 4-5 rounds

Speed bag  three 2 min rounds


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 5, 2006)

Are you working with your coach during all this?


----------



## GFR (Oct 5, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Are you working with your coach during all this?


Yes, I have a pro training me, he has only 4 pro fights but he seems to know 100,000x more than I do.


----------



## fufu (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice weight loss progress. Boxing sounds like a nice raping, fun though. I plan on getting into BJJ and some boxing over winter and summer break.


----------



## GFR (Oct 9, 2006)

Did 100m sprints a few sets
lunges sets of 4, about 50m each

Then did some kind of stepup but this time did it jumping 

Then to the boxing part

heavy bag jabs only 30 sec, rights only 30 sec, combinations 30 sec then ended it with just speed jabs and rights 30 sec....ouch

Did about 10 minutes with the mits. working on upper cuts and combinations, also ducking and blocking hooks and jabs.

Did some more heavy bag work till I couldnt even lift up my arms....damn I'm still out of shape.


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 9, 2006)

do u listen to the rocky music when u train??


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 9, 2006)

if theres no stereo there get your trainer to hum it
dun nah nah 
dun nah nah
dun nah nah
dun nah nah
dun nah nah nah nah nah
dididum di dum di dum nah nah 
or 
rising up straight to thew top
got the guts got no glory
went the distance now im not gunna stop 
just a man (qustionable) and his will to survive 
its the eye of the foreman
and he is keen for a fight 
rising up to the challenge of his  forum

sorry man i was bored


----------



## GFR (Oct 11, 2006)

Incline BB ( first time in months)
225x12
245x12
255x12
275x8

DB rows
90x12
90x12
90x10

lat pulls 3x12

cable laterals 3x12
rotator work

db curls 50x10,10
tri rope ext 2x15


Heavy bag 3 min rounds 3 sets.


----------



## fufu (Oct 11, 2006)

How did the benching feel?


----------



## GFR (Oct 11, 2006)

fufu said:


> How did the benching feel?


Felt great, I was not very strong but in a few weeks I should be back in the groove


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2006)

Oct 17, 2006

Weight: forgot to check....about 262, need to drop to 240.

*BB incline*
135x12....2 sets
185x12
Working sets
 245x10
275x10
275x10
275x10
295x5

*Seated DB military*
45x12 warmup
75x10
75x10
75x10
75x10
*
Dips* just body weight
3 sets of about 12

cable latersls 2x10
Tri rope ext 2x12

Then did some neck exercises


----------



## fufu (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice, I wanna see you do  315x5 on the incline!

Do you do your rotator cuff work too?


----------



## GFR (Oct 19, 2006)

Wt 262

DB rows

100x10
100x10
110x6
110x6

Latt pulls 3x10

DB curls/hammar curls

55x8
55x8
55x6


----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2006)

Did legs for the first time in 2 months or more. I train them when I box but that really is not the same as heavy squats and/or deads.


ATG squat:
135x10 warmup
225x5 warmup
275x5
295x5
315x5
315x5....all sets were easy, I have no idea why other than I'm fat 

SLDL:

135x10
185x10
205x10
205x10

Standing calfs 3x10 or 12 who really cares


----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2006)

fufu said:


> Nice, I wanna see you do  315x5 on the incline!
> 
> Do you do your rotator cuff work too?


3 weeks and I will hit that for one set or more


----------



## GFR (Oct 24, 2006)

Note to self


Mon: Push 100% Pull 25%

Wed: Legs 

Fri: Pull 100% Pull 25%


----------



## GFR (Oct 24, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Note to self
> 
> 
> Mon: Push
> ...


*Push:*  


*Legs:* Dead Lifts 3 sets ( *done with a trap bar*, so a sort of squat/dead cross ) , SLDL 3 sets, DB Lunges 3 sets, calfs 3 sets

*
Pull:* Rows 4 sets, Close grip pull downs 4 sets, db curls 3 sets


----------

